# Load of Lumber



## Jerry (Aug 13, 2012)

I fell way behind on milling so I decided to have a friend of mine with a higher capacity mill help me out. Loaded up Saturday and this was the first of 2 loads. About 2400 bdft on this load. Red Oak, Cherry and Ash. Going to pick up the load of maple, hickory and sycamore later this week. Should be about the same bdft maybe slightly less. My son in the picture is 6'-4" tall. 
Thanks for looking,
Jerry


----------



## Mizer (Aug 13, 2012)

Jerry said:


> I fell way behind on milling so I decided to have a friend of mine with a higher capacity mill help me out. Loaded up Saturday and this was the first of 2 loads. About 2400 bdft on this load. Red Oak, Cherry and Ash. Going to pick up the load of maple, hickory and sycamore later this week. Should be about the same bdft maybe slightly less. My son in the picture is 6'-4" tall.
> Thanks for looking,
> Jerry


That looks like a good load of lumber! What have you got planed for it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2012)

Now that's just cool! I love to see pics of anything having to do with milling. That's a great pile o lumber!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice!! Is it going in a kiln or air dry?


----------



## Jerry (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

Some of it I will be using for different furniture projects and some I will sell.
I have a long list of things I want to make. 
I wish I would have taken some pics of some of the individual cherry boards. 16" wide x 10' long no knots etc. just perfect grain. If you would have seen the log. It was just ugly. The sawyer even said "That when he put it on the mill he thought thats about one ugly cherry log" Then laughed out loud when he saw the lumber that came out of it. You can't tell sometimes. Thats what makes this fun and frustrating at times. 
I'll let this lumber air dry in the barn for awhile then into to the kiln. I have plenty other lumber to work with in the meantime.
I'll post some more pics on the next load later this week.
Thanks
Jerry


----------

